# what year is this lawnflite



## hashish420 (Jul 16, 2014)

any help is appreciated need to find a shaft cutting board shaft to start the resto


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It's a 1982. The132 tells you it's a lawn tractor (13),and the 2 tells you it was made in 1982.
The 498 is the color/trim,and the 501 is the trans/engine setup. The C052B=Commemorative . 052b=5th month/1982 b= plant
Finding the parts for this,you won't find it listed,since they only have listings for 1985-1989,but are basically the same units.


----------



## hashish420 (Jul 16, 2014)

great man Thank you.


----------



## hashish420 (Jul 16, 2014)

know of a good place to look for it and other parts?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Try this link:
http://www.mtdparts.com/equipment/mtdparts

Click on " don't know your model #?",then click on" find parts by model" and 
Click on Lawn Tractors (13)
Click on Lawnflite,and select the 1985 years. They should be alike,with first #s being 135.


----------



## hashish420 (Jul 16, 2014)

thanks i guess the part is discontinued because i cant find it.If anyones got a used on that hasnt been chewed up by a siezed bearing let me know.Thx again


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Can you post a pic of the part? It would help to know what it looks like.


----------



## hashish420 (Jul 16, 2014)

yea ill get it back off tommorow just put it all back together after a new bearing set for that side and turns out the shaft that holds the pulley and blade has been chewed up buy the last bearing. Will send pics tomorrow.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I think there are 3 shafts,and each is a different length,but they all use the same housing,and bearings.
I believe they're like 3/4" diameter.
Get some measurements,and a pic,and I may have a source for them.


----------



## hashish420 (Jul 16, 2014)

lol completely put it aside till today.got the shaft out


----------



## hashish420 (Jul 16, 2014)

see how mangled the shaft is where the bearing rides


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

They are still available. Just make sure which one it is,of the three,and go to the link I gave you.
If the bearing still has the seal in it,you should be able to match it up at an auto parts supplier.


----------



## hashish420 (Jul 16, 2014)

changed the bearing already the shaft is rounded.I went to the link and i didnt see any shafts


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

ERRR, are you by any chance in the UK ?


----------



## hashish420 (Jul 16, 2014)

no im in QC 
Canada


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

OK,that is why it's not showing the exact model !
The shaft will have to be measured for length,diameter,taper,etc,and any splines counted.
With that,i could probably match one up,and at least get you some part numbers.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

What bearing did you use? Was it from the site,or matched up /


----------

